# Just Got E-mail Recall on Wellness Puppy GRR!!!



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

so upset Amberleah lou lou ate this 1st 10 months of her life. 

Dear Pet Parents,



We want to let you know that we have announced a voluntary recall of one recipe of Wellness dry dog food. This voluntary recall is being done out of an abundance of caution as these products were produced at the Diamond Pet Foods facility that has been linked to recent recalls of Diamond brand foods due to the threat of Salmonella.



We test every batch of Wellness product produced before releasing it for sale. These lots were all tested and verified to be free of salmonella before they shipped to customers. While we stand by our testing and have no reason to believe there is a problem, we are voluntarily recalling this recipe with these best by dates out of an abundance of caution and to put our consumers’ minds at ease.



The lots involved in this voluntary recall are:



Wellness Complete Health® Super5Mix® Large Breed Puppy, 15 and 30 lb. bags and 5 oz. samples with best by dates of JAN 9 2013 through JAN 11 2013



No other recipes, sizes or WellPet brands of food are impacted by this voluntary recall.



Pet owners who are unsure if the product they purchased is included in the recall, would like replacement product or have additional questions, may call us at (877) 227-9587 (Monday – Friday, 8:00 AM through 6:00 PM Eastern time and Saturday and Sunday, 9:00 AM through 5:00 PM Eastern time).



Sincerely,



Wellness Natural Food for Pets


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Wellness Dog Food Recall

WELLPET LLC VOLUNTARILY RECALLS ONE RECIPE
OF DRY DOG FOOD
DUE TO SALMONELLA AT DIAMOND PET FOODS’ FACILITYTewksbury, Mass. (May 4, 2012) – WellPet LLC announced a voluntary recall of one recipe of Wellness® dry dog food after being notified by Diamond Pet Foods regarding the presence of Salmonella in Diamond’s Gaston, South Carolina facility.
All Wellness products are tested for Salmonella and all lots tested negative prior to shipping to customers. The company is voluntarily recalling the select products below. This voluntary recall is being done out of an abundance of caution as these products were produced at the facility that has been linked to recent recalls of Diamond brand foods due to the threat of Salmonella.
Pets with Salmonella infections may have decreased appetite, fever and abdominal pain. If left untreated, pets may be lethargic and have diarrhea or bloody diarrhea, fever and vomiting. Infected but otherwise healthy pets can be carriers and infect other animals or humans. If your pet has consumed the recalled product and has these symptoms, please contact your veterinarian.
Individuals handling dry pet food can become infected with Salmonella, especially if they have not thoroughly washed their hands after having contact with surfaces exposed to this product. People who believe they may have been exposed to Salmonella should monitor themselves for some or all of the following symptoms: nausea, vomiting, diarrhea or bloody diarrhea, abdominal cramping and fever. According to the Centers for Disease Control, people who are more likely to be affected by Salmonella include infants, children younger than 5 years old, organ transplant patients, people with HIV/AIDS and people receiving treatment for cancer.
The products involved in this voluntary recall are:
Wellness Complete Health® Super5Mix® Large Breed Puppy, 15 lb. and 30 lb. bags and 5 oz. sample bags with best by dates of JAN 9 2013 through JAN 11 2013.
Best by dates (lot codes) can be found on the back of the bag in the bottom right-hand corner.
No other WellPet recipes, sizes or brands of food are impacted by this voluntary recall.
"As a pet parent myself, I know how important peace of mind is when it comes to the health of our pets, and that is why we require that all of our products undergo testing for Salmonella, among other things," said Tim Callahan, chief executive officer of WellPet, the maker of Wellness® products. "All of these lots tested negative prior to being released for sale. We are voluntarily taking this additional step to further safeguard our dogs and to put our customers’ minds at ease."
The majority of Wellness natural products for pets are produced in WellPet’s own modern state-of-the-art manufacturing facility in Mishawaka, Indiana. WellPet no longer purchases any products from Diamond Pet Foods.
Pet owners who are unsure if the product they purchased is included in the recall, would like replacement product or have additional questions, may call us at (877) 227-9587 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting (877) 227-9587 end_of_the_skype_highlighting (Monday – Friday, 8:00 AM through 6:00 PM Eastern time and Saturday and Sunday, 9:00 AM through 5:00 PM Eastern time).


----------



## ErinL (Apr 20, 2012)

I have been dealing with this recall at work. I honestly do not recommend any food made by diamond, due to quality control issues. The amount of foods that they manufacture is astounding. Sadly, I think this will get worse before it gets better.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

ErinL said:


> I have been dealing with this recall at work. I honestly do not recommend any food made by diamond, due to quality control issues. The amount of foods that they manufacture is astounding. Sadly, I think this will get worse before it gets better.


I agree with you..


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

My dad feeds my old Chi back home the canned wet Wellness stews. I thought Wellness was not owned by Diamond and not manufactured in their facility. Wellness is owned by WellPet and they have their own facilities. One news article says:

"The majority of Wellness natural products for pets are produced in WellPet's own modern state-of-the-art manufacturing facility in Mishawaka, Indiana. WellPet no longer purchases any products from Diamond Pet Foods."

Do you think it's safe to have him continue feeding her the Wellness stews? If I were there, I would put her on something different, but I have no idea what to suggest to him now because I don't know what other high quality food the grocery store stocks that isn't owned by Diamond. He was feeding her Canidae wet food before and I told him to stop immediately with all the recalls. I know for a fact there is no Acana or Orijen available to him locally.


----------



## ErinL (Apr 20, 2012)

Fromm would be a decent switch. Most of well pet is not manufactured by diamond. But some is.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I personally will not buy store bought food for Amberleah lou lou or my cats, I will make all their food.


----------



## ErinL (Apr 20, 2012)

I agree with you Theresa. All 3 of
Mine are fed raw. We do add some Ziwi peak and N.R.G maxim. Both of which are small companies that Ise human grade ingredients and haven't had any recalls in memory.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

wow so many recalls lately  idk what's safe anymore..


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

this is just too sad  i dont feel safe feeding tillie acana just in case! but raw feeding for me is not a option as im a pescatarian  i dont know what to do now! :'( x


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

theshanman97 said:


> this is just too sad  i dont feel safe feeding tillie acana just in case! but raw feeding for me is not a option as im a pescatarian  i dont know what to do now! :'( x


Acana is totally fine! I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

missy_r said:


> Acana is totally fine! I wouldn't worry about it.


thank god! lol  x


----------



## ErinL (Apr 20, 2012)

Natural balance just recalled too. Meh.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

ErinL said:


> Natural balance just recalled too. Meh.


Wow this is bad...:foxes15:


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Well I just learned something new. I had never heard the term pescatarian. I had to google!!


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

Blue Chi said:


> Well I just learned something new. I had never heard the term pescatarian. I had to google!!


Lol..I had to google it also


----------

